
Lawrence Lessig: The Solipsist and the Internet - rms
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lawrence-lessig/the-solipsist-and-the-int_b_206021.html
======
owinebarger
This extended flailing of Mark Helprin seems thorough, but it seems a lot
longer than necessary for most of us.

Synopsis: Mark Helprin does not do his research and throws around a lot of
unjustified and erroneous invective.

